# Kinghorn beach sunrise



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

A recent sunrise taken from Kinghorn Beach. It was an early 5am start! Was trying my new zoom lens at the time.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow:doublesho we're is that beach is it in the UK.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Kinghorn, Fife, East Scotland. Nothing special and it's tiny. Can walk across it in 5 minutes.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Not a caravan to be seen:lol:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Indeed.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Cracking 1st pic, Ravinder :thumb:

Achmelvich beach was recently voted by viewers of Countryfile [Scottish regional TV prog for those down South ] as the best beach in Scotland. Friends live within a 5-iron of the beach and it IS beautiful, but the road in is horrendous, like a narrow track with blind summits/corners etc. I tried to upload a car-cam of it but the interweb wouldn't allow me, something about bit-rate being wrong.....:wall:

Here's a couple of Google pics of the beach though


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice beach. I'll have a look at some pictures online.


----------

